# MLB digitized logos...



## nromano1212 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hello, I am getting my new embroidery machine tomorrow and Im looking for an image to play around with. Being a Red Sox fan I was wondering where I could get the Boston "B" Digitized. This is for my own personal use and not to sell. Being new to all this I didn't know if a digitized would do it or not seeing its a trademark logo. I am only getting the basic lettering software for now. I was thinking of just using the TGIF font and add an outline, but I wanted that 3d look like on the hats. Is there somewhere I can buy this logo already done? Thanks in advance...Nick


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

Even if only for your own use it is still licensed and illegal to produce withot permission of the license holder.


----------



## nromano1212 (Feb 10, 2007)

really? I thought it was only illegal to sell it?


----------



## cutme (Oct 4, 2008)

nromano1212 said:


> really? I thought it was only illegal to sell it?


it is only illegal to profit from it. you can do whatever you want for personal use. try best brands of the world for your vector.

bb


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Or get a high quality image of it, and send it to one of those Chinese ladies that Digitize images for like 1$ a 1000 stiches. Im sure they wont mind about laws!

Cheers!


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

You better check with an attorney before you kp giving out bad legal advice.


----------



## Madrod (Jun 27, 2007)

How can the "B" itself be copywriten? that B can represent any team or company. pm me with your email and i can help you out with some 3d logos to play with.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

If you want to test it, go sew the B on some blue hats, set up a both, and try selling them right outside the home plate entrance at Fenway Park and see what happens. Or call MLB and tell themyou have some hats that you'd like to sell to them for their web site. You and the person that manufactured the B would then be prosecuted. And yes even if you sat out their and gave them away its still the same.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah because that is what he was going to do....


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

Its still a licensed item. Will they come after them, probably no. Is it probably illegal, yes. Its no different than going into a store a taking something for "personal use". Just because its the a big bad company or professional sports team does not make it right. How would you feel if you came up with a design, and then 1 person creates it just for themself? Then 10... 100... 10,000 people all make it for themselves, does it matter to you if you are doing this as a business? There are plenty of ways to do things, some choose the right path and some choose dark side. It really makes no difference to me in this case but that's what copyright and trademark laws are for, to PROTECT those that create it.

For further education visit....U.S. Copyright Office


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree 100%, but I think you were blowing it out a little with the whole "call them and tell them you have hats to sell"


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

That was a response to Madrod's statement "How can the "B" itself be copywriten? that B can represent any team or company." 

Plus its probably a trademark, not a copyright.

My point was sell the hat outside Fenway in the same colors as the Red Soxes and see if people associate it with them.


----------



## RogueStitch (Apr 1, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing, I was trying to get a hold of some MLB logos. I've only had limited luck digitizing them myself. Looks like they're off to china...


----------

